# Breakfast



## Kyle

This morning, thanks to early morning medical appt that had to be with a fasting blood test, cosisted of a Turkey/Bacon Club with all the trimmings. 

Hope the rest of the day goes as well.


----------



## vraiblonde

I had leftover Nashville Hot wings from KFC.


----------



## Sneakers

Only just got up, on my first cup of coffee.  Might make some brunch.  Maybe just wait to lunch.  Dunno, still sleepy.


----------



## RoseRed

Finished up the mock potato salad.


----------



## Bonehead

Turkey bacon is not......


----------



## vraiblonde

HEB has this stuff called Campfire Bacon.  It's thick cut bacon cured with spicy stuff and really smoky.  I'm eating it right now with an over-medium egg on a fried corn tortilla.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> HEB has this stuff called Campfire Bacon.  It's thick cut bacon cured with spicy stuff and really smoky.  I'm eating it right now with an over-medium egg on a fried corn tortilla.


I just burn mine.  Tastes just like campfire cooked.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Felt good to sleep in this morning.  I seem to be doing that more and more lately... 
Anyway, perfect day for a nice Sunday brunch/breakfast.  I have a loaf of Challah bread to make French toast with my super secret recipe, and link sausages.  I think there's still some sparkling wine or something for a drink.


----------



## Kyle

Bacon, Eggs and Hashbrowns with onion, cranberry juice and coffee.


----------



## RoseRed

Peppers and hummus.


----------



## Grumpy

Pepperidge Farms Strawberry Verona cookies.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Hashbrowns


Ah nutz.  that would have been good with b'fast too.


----------



## frequentflier

A friend brought me some fresh eggs from her chickens last night. Scrambled them this morning, added a sprinkling of cheese and sooo much better than store bought eggs.


----------



## kwillia

frequentflier said:


> A friend brought me some fresh eggs from her chickens last night. Scrambled them this morning, added a sprinkling of cheese and sooo much better than store bought eggs.


Eggs from a chicken butt... I get mine from the store.


----------



## ontheriver

I got chicken butt eggs from someone a few days ago.  EXPLODED when I cracked one this morning    
The yolk was black......


----------



## Sneakers

ontheriver said:


> I got chicken butt eggs from someone a few days ago.  EXPLODED when I cracked one this morning
> The yolk was black......


Ew.....


----------



## kwillia

ontheriver said:


> I got chicken butt eggs from someone a few days ago.  EXPLODED when I cracked one this morning
> The yolk was black......


 That's a scratch and sniff post if I ever smelt one!


----------



## ontheriver

Sneakers said:


> Ew.....



Super clean counter and stovetop now!


----------



## Ken King

ontheriver said:


> I got chicken butt eggs from someone a few days ago.  EXPLODED when I cracked one this morning
> The yolk was black......


Probably from Sailorgirl's buzzard shed.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Spinach, mushroom and sun dried tomato omelette.


----------



## Kyle

Fried Egg, Maple Sausage and Sharp Cheddar breakfast sandwich.


----------



## stgislander

Dark roast coffee and plenty of it.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> Dark roast coffee and plenty of it.


Another rough day with the boss, huh?  

The hash browns Kyle mentioned yesterday stuck in my head, so I made hash browns with a couple of fried eggs.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Another rough day with the boss, huh?
> 
> The hash browns Kyle mentioned yesterday stuck in my head, so I made hash browns with a couple of fried eggs.


That's everyday.


----------



## NextJen

Yesterday, homemade spicy sausage gravy over biscuits and a side of scrambled eggs. 
Today, leftover spicy sausage gravy over biscuits.


----------



## jazz lady

Made homemade blueberry muffins with a crumb topping yesterday.  Finally found Canadian bacon at Giant, so homemade Egg McMuffins this week.


----------



## Gilligan

Two cups of strong coffee and some pork cracklings.....   Worried that my cholesterol is a bit low.


----------



## RoseRed

Ham and cheese sammy on sourdough.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> ... on sourdough.


Can take the girl outta Frisco... but always a Frisco girl.


----------



## Kyle

#2 with a large coffee.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Can take the girl outta Frisco... but always a Frisco girl.


No.  That would be The City.  NEVER Frisco!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> No.  That would be The City.  NEVER Frisco!


I thought that was short cute nickname for San Francisco ....


----------



## Kyle

So does this mean "The Frisco Kid" was really just "The City Kid?"


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I thought that was short cute nickname for San Francisco ....


It's not.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> So does this mean "The Frisco Kid" was really just "The City Kid?"


That's just silly!


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> It's not.




Dobie Gray disagrees with you.  He left his home in Georgia and headed for the Frisco Bay.


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyway, I recently discovered that KIND makes instant oatmeal packets.  So that's what I'm having this morning....









						KIND | Healthy Snacks | Wholesome Granola Bars & Clusters | KIND Snacks
					

KIND makes wholesome, delicious, healthy snacks with ingredients you will recognize like whole nuts, whole grains, and a variety of fruits and spices.




					www.kindsnacks.com


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Dobie Gray disagrees with you.  He left his home in Georgia and headed for the Frisco Bay.


You take the word of a GA musician over a Bay Area Native (me?)


----------



## Sneakers

Buttered Kaiser roll and light and sweet coffee.  Ok, these days it's Splenda sweet, but it works.


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> #2 with a large coffee.


A large coffee occasionally causes a #2


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Dobie Gray disagrees with you.  He left his home in Georgia and headed for the Frisco Bay.



Dobie Gray?


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> Dobie Gray?


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


>



But it was Otis Redding who sat on the dock of the (frisco) bay.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sneakers said:


> But it was Otis Redding who sat on the dock of the (frisco) bay.



Wait....I'm having a senior moment......let me enjoy it......


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Wait....I'm having a senior moment......let me enjoy it......


That was a helluva senior moment.  For a non-senior.....


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Wait....I'm having a senior moment......let me enjoy it......



It's okay, I have plenty of them.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Anyway, I recently discovered that KIND makes instant oatmeal packets.  So that's what I'm having this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIND | Healthy Snacks | Wholesome Granola Bars & Clusters | KIND Snacks
> 
> 
> KIND makes wholesome, delicious, healthy snacks with ingredients you will recognize like whole nuts, whole grains, and a variety of fruits and spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kindsnacks.com


ooh!  I will look for those for Thing1!;


----------



## Kyle

Two egg omelette with Red Bell Pepper, Onions and smoked ham from yesterdays dinner, multigrain toast with Orange Marmalade, grapefruit juice and coffee.


----------



## RoseRed

*Covfefe.*


----------



## kom526

Day late but we hit Sweetbay for brunch on Easter Sunday. I had the Chesapeake eggs benedict  Instead of ham you get a broiled crabcake, amazing. LW had the seafood omelet and gave it 2 thumbs up, would definitely hit them up again for this.


----------



## Gilligan

Nice cold Corona for Easter breakfast.  Mmmm.


----------



## Sneakers

Not awake enough to think of eating.  Coffee almost ready.

Thinking a sesame bagel with chive cream cheese.


----------



## frequentflier

Today I will be making asparagus, swiss and ham quiche with eggs provided by my friend's chickens. I will be sharing a pie with her.


----------



## TPD

frequentflier said:


> Today I will be making asparagus, swiss and ham quiche with eggs provided by my friend's chickens. I will be sharing a pie with her.


I know where you can get some baby chicks so you can have your own fresh eggs in 6 months...being retired now you have time.


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


> I know where you can get some baby chicks so you can have your own fresh eggs in 6 months...being retired now you have time.


 That reminds me... my wife was in Tractor Supply last week.  She commented to the sales associate about how loud the baby chicks were.  The associated said that you get used to it after a while.


----------



## frequentflier

TPD said:


> I know where you can get some baby chicks so you can have your own fresh eggs in 6 months...being retired now you have time.


According to Calvert County, I cannot have chickens because I do not own enough property.
I also see how much it cost my friend to build her coops and the work involved with chickens and I am happy to pay her or barter for the eggs!


----------



## my-thyme

Tonight for dinner - Stuffed Ham Quiche.


----------



## Kyle

Don’t feel like cooking this morning so Cracker Barrel will have to be it.

should i be offended by the “Cracker” and ask for free breakfast?


----------



## NextJen

Got some running around to do this morning, but I think tomorrow I'll make some creamed chipped beef.


----------



## rio

I'm in NC visiting my daughter. She's on her way now to go pick up Krispy Kreme while the warm light is on.


----------



## Paula_Gor

Lately I have been obsessed with frittatas.
This is a really good recipe from meal planner. You can vary the fillings to what you like and/or have on hand. Once it's cooked, you let it cool and then cut it into 6 wedges. Then you take each wedge and wrap it in a piece of wax paper and you place all the wrapped slices in a plastic storage container or big Ziploc bag. Put the container in the fridge and the slices are good to go for the next 3-4 days.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm having the most amazing chopped salad for breakfast.  Butter lettuce, broccoli, tomatoes, carrots, bacon, and grilled chicken.  SO good!


----------



## PrchJrkr

I made myself lunch today as I've become tired of 7-11 and fast food. Lo and behold, Dash In didn't have breakfast croissants this morning, so I had ham and cheese on a Kaiser roll and ended up at 7-11 for lunch anyway.


----------



## Sneakers

I got a summer roll from the sushi case at Giant.  With peanut sauce.


----------



## Gilligan

Another Corona breakfast morning. I love Fall.


----------



## Kyle

Mickey-D's SEC McMuffin and Coffee.

Regretting that stop now.


----------



## vraiblonde

I fried up 4 slices of bacon, broke them up and added a chopped hard boiled egg to the pan.  Then I splashed it with milk and shredded cheese, stirred until melted and saucy, and tossed it with cooked spaghetti.

YUM!!


----------



## Kyle

Somewhat boringly traditional, but a sharp cheddar omelette, hot Jimmy Dean sausage patties and whole wheat toast with orange marmalade, coffee.


----------



## Sneakers

Didn't know what I wanted, so just finished a toasted ciabatta with butter and strawberry jelly.  Tired of eggs for a bit, have them almost everyday.


----------



## RoseRed

Leftover Boom-Boom shrimp wrap.


----------



## Gilligan

Coffee. And then a beer...


----------



## Sneakers

A slice of punkin pie with whipped cream and maple-flavored coffee.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> A slice of punkin pie with whipped cream and maple-flavored coffee.


That sounds so much better than mu sloppy joe.


----------



## ontheriver

Baked Brie wrapped in crescent dough with fig jam.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> That sounds so much better than mu sloppy joe.


Sounds a hell of a lot better than my honey nut Cheerios too.


----------



## vraiblonde

This morning I took two slices of punkernickel bread buttered on one side, and made a bacon and cheese panini in my waffle iron.  SO good!  Now I want to do this every day.


----------



## Sneakers

I made a "NY Deli-style" sammich.  Over-easy egg, crispy bacon, slice of melted cheese on a Kaiser with a shot of ketchup.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sneakers said:


> I made a "NY Deli-style" sammich.  Over-easy egg, crispy bacon, slice of melted cheese on a Kaiser with a shot of ketchup.



Oh man    At Murray's cheese shop in Greenwich they do the best bfast sammies on earth.  I've tried to recreate them at home but it's a big fail because of the bread.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> but it's a big fail because of the bread.


That's my biggest gripe here.... by the time you get "fresh bakery" products, it's days old.  I'd love a real bakery close by.  No, Panera doesn't count.  The rolls and Kaisers at Harris Teeter are better than most.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> That's my biggest gripe here.... by the time you get "fresh bakery" products, it's days old.  I'd love a real bakery close by.  No, Panera doesn't count.  The rolls and Kaisers at Harris Teeter are better than most.


What about Wildwood Bakery or Enso's Kitchen?


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> What about Wildwood Bakery or Enso's Kitchen?


Wildwood's breads are terrible, they are primarily a cake shop.  Haven't tried Enso, primarily because they aren't terribly close and I don't think about them until it's too late.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Wildwood's breads are terrible, they are primarily a cake shop.  Haven't tried Enso, primarily because they aren't terribly close and I don't think about them until it's too late.


They deliver.  I've been wanting to try their sourdough.


----------



## Bonehead

10 mile radius for delivery from Enso's.


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> 10 mile radius for delivery from Enso's.


I thought it was 20.


----------



## Bonehead

Their website doesn't specify so maybe I am FOS !


----------



## Kyle

Hopefully more than that.

10 miles is like a walk down the driveway around here.


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> Their website doesn't specify so maybe I am FOS !


Facebook page says 20 miles.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> Wildwood's breads are terrible, they are primarily a cake shop.  Haven't tried Enso, primarily because they aren't terribly close and I don't think about them until it's too late.


I'll give my opinion on Enso's the sourdough is good, the English muffins are better and it's worth it to go on Fridays for the challah. The muffins are thick and I'm pretty sure baked instead of fried, but they have a great taste and texture.


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:


> I'll give my opinion on Enso's the sourdough is good, the English muffins are better and it's worth it to go on Fridays for the challah. The muffins are thick and I'm pretty sure baked instead of fried, but they have a great taste and texture.


Does it compare to San Francisco sourdough?  I've heard good things about the muffins.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> I'll give my opinion on Enso's the sourdough is good, the English muffins are better and it's worth it to go on Fridays for the challah. The muffins are thick and I'm pretty sure baked instead of fried, but they have a great taste and texture.


I like a good challah.  Makes great French toast.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> That's my biggest gripe here.... by the time you get "fresh bakery" products, it's days old.  I'd love a real bakery close by.



That's one of my most favorite things about living and working in Norway...even small villages have a bakery that puts out bread, pastries, cakes and confections that are to die for. And fresh every day.


----------



## jazz lady

Merlin99 said:


> I'll give my opinion on Enso's the sourdough is good, the English muffins are better and it's worth it to go on Fridays for the challah. The muffins are thick and I'm pretty sure baked instead of fried, but they have a great taste and texture.


I agree with your assessment.  The sourdough is good, but not great.  The muffins are awesome but I agree they are baked versus fried.  I haven't tried the challah but it sounds amazing.  I've got them delivered to my house and it was perfect.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> That's one of my most favorite things about living and working in Norway...even small villages have a bakery that puts out bread, pastries, cakes and confections that are to die for. And fresh every day.


I know everyone here hates when I reference NY, but I'll tell ya what...  Long Island had more real Italian bakeries than you could count.  There were at least 10 within 10 miles of my house, and each had something that made the drive worth it.

Like Tilda's bakery in Rocky Point.  We grew up on the best Kaisers, jelly donuts and crumb cake.  Come the holidays, they had the best cookies.  Not quite the same these days, changed hands, but I still stop there.  Last year my family mail-ordered cookies shipped to Arkansas, because there is nothing local that compares.

And the jelly donuts weren't what you would expect.  They were oblong and the outside was dark in color, made with yeast, more like a paczki.  Real Italian bakeries are the best...


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> t I'll tell ya what...  Long Island had more real Italian bakeries than you could count.  There were at least 10 within 10 miles of my house, and each had something that made the drive worth it.



Man, I really get tired of you going on and on about New York food.

Oh..I forgot the


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Man, I really get tired of you going on and on about New York food.


I sawry. 



not.


----------



## Kyle

Bagel and Cream Cheese with Coffee.


----------



## Gilligan

Ahh...the first breakfast Corona always tastes the best out of all ya drink in a day.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Ahh...the first breakfast Corona always tastes the best out of all ya drink in a day.


Accompanied by a breakfast burrito no doubt.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sausage mcmuffin. I can't believe I actually thought I could/would eat two of them. I guess I know what lunch will be.


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> Sausage mcmuffin. I can't believe I actually thought I could/would eat two of them. I guess I know what lunch will be.


I had the same thought when I go there, on accession, for lunch.

Can’t imagine how I could eat as much as I did at 18 to 20 versus now. And back then I only weighed 185 pounds.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> Sausage mcmuffin.


That's the only thing I ever buy from McD's.  With hash browns.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> That's the only thing I ever buy from McD's.  With hash browns.


Dash In used to be my regular breakfast stop, but since covid took off, their supply chain is horrible. I never knew if they'd have sandwiches or not.


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> Dash In used to be my regular breakfast stop, but since covid took off, their supply chain is horrible. I never knew if they'd have sandwiches or not.


Damn. Literally everything‘s coming from China.


----------



## my-thyme

St James Deli can't open fast enough. Sausage and cheese on a pretzel roll with a bit of red (hot) relish. And when Heather would answer the phone i didn't even have to rattle it off - she knew my voice and what I wanted.


----------



## Sneakers

my-thyme said:


> St James Deli can't open fast enough. Sausage and cheese on a pretzel roll with a bit of red (hot) relish. And when Heather would answer the phone i didn't even have to rattle it off - she knew my voice and what I wanted.


Looking forward to their pizza.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Looking forward to their pizza.


I'll gladly risk my life at the Hermanville or Park Hall intersections for their pizza.


----------



## my-thyme

OK, pizza party at my house once they open. Everyone buy and bring their favorite pie. I'll have sodas, Gilligan can bring the beer.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Accompanied by a breakfast burrito no doubt.


Alas ...no. Back in the day, breakfast would consist of the beer and a couple cigarettes. But I gave up smoking.


----------



## vraiblonde

Spaghetti with hot sauce and stirfry veggies.  What a way to start the day!


----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> St James Deli can't open fast enough. Sausage and cheese on a pretzel roll with a bit of red (hot) relish. And when Heather would answer the phone i didn't even have to rattle it off - she knew my voice and what I wanted.


I didn't know pretzel roll was an option! If Heather is still working when they reopen, I will just tell her I want the "my-thyme breakfast sandwich".  



stgislander said:


> I'll gladly risk my life at the Hermanville or Park Hall intersections for their pizza.



Parking lot is now paved so opening day is closer than it was.  I'm upping my car insurance to account for all the added traffic and pizza idiots on 235...


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> and pizza idiots on 235...


----------



## vraiblonde

my-thyme said:


> St James Deli can't open fast enough. Sausage and cheese on a pretzel roll with a bit of red (hot) relish.



And why is it that that can't be recreated at home?  You could get the same roll, the same ingredients, and it wouldn't be the same as theirs.  I have this same problem with Texas breakfast tacos.


----------



## my-thyme

vraiblonde said:


> And why is it that that can't be recreated at home?  You could get the same roll, the same ingredients, and it wouldn't be the same as theirs.  I have this same problem with Texas breakfast tacos.


I know, I've tried. I mean, mine is good, but St James...

I think it's got something to do with the cleanup after. My #1 reason for ever eating out - someone else does the dishes.


----------



## Sneakers

my-thyme said:


> I think it's got something to do with the cleanup after.


Maybe not so much the cleanup after, but the "seasoned" grill and utensils that barely get rinsed between orders.  Nothing better than a greasy seasoned grill for that home-style flavor!


----------



## Sneakers

Late b'fast/brunch... French toast and crispy spam.


----------



## Kyle

Somebody else fix breakfast this morning. Sausage gravy and biscuits. Not a fan.

I just had a couple of sausage patties made by themselves so I could drop them on a biscuit and have two little sandwiches.


----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> Somebody else fix breakfast this morning. Sausage gravy and biscuits. Not a fan.
> 
> I just had a couple of sausage patties made by themselves so I could drop them on a biscuit and have two little sandwiches.


That's how I have to do when I make biscuits and gravy, husband can't stand it so I make him a few patties to make sandwiches.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Scrapple, egg, and cheese sandwich from Chaptico Market.


----------



## vraiblonde

I made a ham & cheese sammie and toasted it in the waffle iron.


----------



## Kyle

Fought against the tide of democracy for sausage gravy and biscuits this morning, so I could procure two pieces of Jimmy Dean hot sausage patties to go with my fried eggs.

Victory.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Fought against the tide of democracy for sausage gravy and biscuits this morning, so I could procure two pieces of Jimmy Dean hot sausage patties to go with my fried eggs.
> 
> Victory.


Got this year's batch of pork sausage in to the freezer yesterday...along with some pretty loins and, ribs of course.

Nice cold Corona for breakfast today....as usual.


----------



## Sneakers

Just crawled out of bed, no idea what I want.  But I did want coffee.  Went into the kitchen to find..... a broken coffee maker.  ugh.  Broke out the French press.  Makes a decent cup, just hate fussing with it.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Got this year's batch of pork sausage in to the freezer yesterday


This sounded really good, so broke out the stuff you gave me last year.  Couple of over-easy eggs, a toasted Amorosa roll and homemade sausage.   

Thanx, buddy!


----------



## vraiblonde

I have brisket left over from the other day, so I'm having a Southwest salad for breakfast.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Nice cold Corona for breakfast today....as usual.


I'm sure your liver thanks you.


----------



## vraiblonde

An egg and slice of American cheese on brioche, toasted in the waffle iron.  I should have taken a pic of it.  Yum yum yum.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> I'm sure your liver thanks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161397


----------



## Sneakers

So, being Christmas, I broke out my reserve stash of my favorite whole bean coffee.  I haven't had fresh ground at home in a while.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> So, being Christmas, I broke out my reserve stash of my favorite whole bean coffee.  I haven't had fresh ground at home in a while.


And here I thought I was special by adding sugar free chocolate syrup to my coffee along with sugar free hazelnut creamer.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> And here I thought I was special by adding sugar free chocolate syrup to my coffee along with sugar free hazelnut creamer.


I add one scoop of maple coffee and use light cream.  
sometimes I'll add a sprinkling of hot cocoa mix to the coffee before brewing.  Smooths it out nicely.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I'm sure your liver thanks you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161397


It's in my family bloodline...dating back to England in the 1500s. I'm a direct descendant of Sir Ossis of Livar.


----------



## Kyle

:groan:


----------



## Sneakers

Yeah.... groan...


----------



## Gilligan

I'll be here all weak. Try the veal...tip your server..


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> So, being Christmas, I broke out my reserve stash of my favorite whole bean coffee.  I haven't had fresh ground at home in a while.


Oh..yr supposed to grind them... No wonder I was not impressed with the ones I got. I think I mighta broke a tooth..


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Oh..yr supposed to grind them... No wonder I was not impressed with the ones I got. I think I mighta broke a tooth..


AAAAnnnndddddd... this is what happens when you have beer for breakfast.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> AAAAnnnndddddd... this is what happens when you have beer for breakfast.


Pffft...I never came close to breakin' a tooth with a breakfast beer.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Pffft...I never came close to breakin' a tooth with a breakfast beer.


I did once. I tipped it up and ran into the kitchen door jam. Ouch!


----------



## rio

Coffee,  pumpkin pie with whipped cream, and a dark chocolate truffle from my stocking.


----------



## CPUSA

Gilligan said:


> It's in my family bloodline...dating back to England in the 1500s. I'm a direct descendant of Sir Ossis of Livar.


I grew up watching the men in my family start slamming Tupperware tumblers of rotgut whiskey at 6:00 AM...
then go work tobacco all day....


----------



## vraiblonde

I have some thick cut brioche and have this idea to soak it like French toast, then cook it in the waffle iron.  If it turns out, I'll call it the Fraffle and patent it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Two eggs over easy, stuffed ham, a buttered bagel, and an ice cold diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Grumpy

Coffee and a scrapple on toast sandwich..living large..


----------



## Gilligan

A small bowl of Grape Nuts and a cold Corona.  Truly the breakfast of champions.  

I just got done injecting, rubbing down and putting a sirloin tip on the smoker, Now it's time to section up the country ham I've been preparing for the last three days so I can run it through the meat slicer.  Of course every step in the aforementioned processes requires a fresh beer.


----------



## Kyle

Cinnamon raisin toast with butter.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Cinnamon raisin toast with butter.


I took it a step further.  I made French toast with my raisin bread.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> I took it a step further.  I made French toast with my raisin bread.


remember when the raisin bread came with icing on it? Why'd they stop.


----------



## PJay

Merlin99 said:


> remember when the raisin bread came with icing on it? Why'd they stop.



Probably because it stuck to the wrapping?


----------



## stgislander

Merlin99 said:


> remember when the raisin bread came with icing on it? Why'd they stop.


I just bought some the other day from a local bakery.


----------



## Merlin99

stgislander said:


> I just bought some the other day from a local bakery.


Which one?


----------



## spr1975wshs

Today was 2 quarter pound cheeseburgers. and a big mug of Mountain Thunder tea.


----------



## Sneakers

spr1975wshs said:


> Today was 2 quarter pound cheeseburgers. and a big mug of Mountain Thunder tea.


For breakfast?  Ugh.  I'd be bloated and dragging all morning.


----------



## vraiblonde

I had a normal breakfast today - tots with eggs and sausage.  With maple bacon coffee that was outrageous!


----------



## Kyle

omelette with peppers, onions and sharp cheddar, Sausage, whole-grain toast with butter, coffee and a glass of apple cider.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> I had a normal breakfast today - tots with eggs and sausage.  With maple bacon coffee that was outrageous!


You should try the Jimmy Dean maple sausage.


----------



## RoseRed

Vanilla yogurt with blueberries and Trossbach peaches.


----------



## Sneakers

Just rolled out of bed and shower.  Coffee.


----------



## vraiblonde

Garbage eggs with hot dogs, mushrooms, and red onion.


----------



## vraiblonde

Stirfry veggies with two over-med eggs.  Nom nom nom!


----------



## Kyle

Leftover Szechuan chicken, fried rice and ice tea.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Leftover Szechuan chicken, fried rice and ice tea.



That's the spirit!  Fight the power!


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> That's the spirit!  Fight the power!


I just grew tired of eggs and I’ve already eaten enough damn oatmeal all week.


----------



## NextJen

Bloody Mary.


----------



## kwillia

Leftover grilled Tennessee hot marinated chicken breast.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Stirfry veggies with two over-med eggs.  Nom nom nom!


I can’t think of a single veggie that I want for breakfast.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> I can’t think of a single veggie that I want for breakfast.


Potatoes.  Fried crispy.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> I can’t think of a single veggie that I want for breakfast.



What about mushrooms, green pepper, onion, or tomato in an omelet?

Once when I was in Annapolis I had breakfast at this place and had a Hungarian mushroom omelet.  It was a creamy mushroom soup stuffed inside and over the top of an enormous omelet.  OMG it was so good!  I wish I could remember the name of that place....


----------



## Kyle

Breakfast Sandwich made on Italian Bread with Thicksliced Taylor Ham, Fried Egg and Cheddar Cheese and a 20oz Dark Roast Coffee.


----------



## Sneakers

I wanted oatmeal, but regular, not the steel cut.  Found some in the cupboard, made it.  I have never had stale oatmeal before, never considered it might go bad.  Tasted like an old sweatshirt. :blech:


----------



## frequentflier

After the olive discussion, I am in the mood for a Greek omlette!


----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay

The smell of coffee and bacon in the morning..nothing like it..

_



_


----------



## Kyle

Jalapeno, Bacon and Cheddar Omelette, whole grain toast with butter, coffee and grapefruit juice.


----------



## Grumpy

Lance's Toast Chee Peanut Butter crackers


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sausage McMuffin and diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## PJay

Grumpy said:


> Lance's Toast Chee Peanut Butter crackers



With a grape pop?


----------



## Sneakers

A plate of hash browns.


----------



## vraiblonde

A couple years ago Monello had a cronut and has been searching for another one ever since.  Well!  Right up the street from us is a bakery that lists "fried glazed croissants" on their pastry menu, and that sounds suspiciously like a cronut.  So today I'm going to find this place and hopefully bring home a surprise.

In the meantime I'm having a fried egg sandwich.


----------



## Grumpy

PJay said:


> With a grape pop?


Nihi


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Nehi


Hey Radar, FIFY


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> A couple years ago Monello had a *cronut* and has been searching for another one ever since.  Well!  Right up the street from us is a bakery that lists "fried glazed croissants" on their pastry menu, and that sounds suspiciously like a cronut.  So today I'm going to find this place and hopefully bring home a surprise.
> 
> In the meantime I'm having a fried egg sandwich.



I looked up..oh mama!











Found some recipes.. think I will try!


----------



## Kyle

Two over easy eggs, corn beef hash, toast, pineapple juice and coffee.


----------



## Gilligan

Tall Timbers Bloody Mary.

And a Corona.

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Tall Timbers Bloody Mary.
> 
> And a Corona.
> 
> Breakfast of champions.


So Breakfast with a chaser?


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> So Breakfast with a chaser?


Big bowl of Raisin Bran, fiber is fun.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sliced turkey tacos and citrus salad.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> Big bowl of Raisin Bran, fiber is fun.


I'll go ahead and add the lime if I think I need more fiber....


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> I'll go ahead and add the lime if I think I need more fiber....


Puting the lime in the coconut is what does it.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Puting the lime in the coconut is what does it.


Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take?


----------



## DogWhisperer

Three egg omelet with sausage, garden fresh peppers and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Finished up the mock potato salad.


You used tofu instead of  potatoes?


----------



## Sneakers

kwillia said:


> You used tofu instead of  potatoes?


ew.


----------



## PJay

Sausage egg muffin


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You used tofu instead of  potatoes?


Cauliflower.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> I'll go ahead and add the lime if I think I need more fiber....


I'm sorry but that's totally against the man laws, "Don't fruit the beer" along with "You poke it, you own it".


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> I'm sorry but that's totally against the man laws, "Don't fruit the beer" along with "You poke it, you own it".


 What can I say?...I'm a rebel without claws...


----------



## Kinnakeet

Strawberry slim fast with a Nurti grain bar


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> What can I say?...I'm a rebel without claws...


You mean "... a rebel without White Claws"?


----------



## Monello

Grapes


----------



## vraiblonde

2 egg omelet with sausage, mushrooms, tomatoes, and gouda.


----------



## RoseRed

Bacon.  Just bacon.


----------



## Sneakers

Something I loved for b'fast was leftover baked potato sliced and pan fried.  I haven't had a leftover in a while, but I had one from my smoked potato experiment last night.  A bit of salt and onion.... 

Lost the smoke flavor in the process of frying, but I might try it again with a much harder smoke.


----------



## PJay

Biscuits with strawberry jam, bacon, eggs and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## RoseRed

Leftover Club sammy from last nights dinner.


----------



## TPD

St. James scrapple fried egg cheese on toasted white bread


----------



## spr1975wshs

Omelet with potatoes, Cheddar and bacon as the filling.


----------



## Sneakers

2 eggs over-easy, bacon, and I broke out a can of brown bread from my strategic supplies, toasted with cream cheese.


----------



## RoseRed

Hamburger.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

2 packs Quaker instant oatmeal, raisin, date and walnut variety. :-(


----------



## Kyle

McDonalds #4 with Coffee.


----------



## vraiblonde

I need to go grocery shopping shortly so I have to eat breakfast beforehand or I'll come home with all kinds of weird things.  I'm thinking a bacon and egg sandwich on toasted oatmeal bread.


----------



## NextJen

I’m hungry but just saw Capt John’s is having their all you can eat buffet this evening. Gotta save myself - more coffee should do.


----------



## PJay

Much more considerate than those suck up pancakes..


----------



## vraiblonde

Egg and sausage sandwich on oatmeal toast


----------



## rio

vraiblonde said:


> Egg and sausage sandwich on oatmeal toast


What is oatmeal toast?


----------



## Kyle

rio said:


> What is oatmeal toast?


Granola.


----------



## vraiblonde

rio said:


> What is oatmeal toast?



Toasted oatmeal bread.  Nothing exciting


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Granola.


My breakfasts always consist of a whole-grain product too.


----------



## Kyle

A sort of Mexican gruel?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> A sort of Mexican gruel?


Extra-soggy cereal.


----------



## PrchJrkr

McDonald's#2 breakfast no drink.


----------



## Sneakers

Found some wraps in the grocery store, but made from egg whites, no flour.  Look like a pita.  Just tried one, not bad at all, but a bit bland.  Made a wrap with crispy bacon and a drizzle of yum yum sauce.  Nice change from a couple of fried eggs.

They apparently come in a lot of flavors, but Giant only had a limited selection.


----------



## kom526

20 oz coffee, 3 sugars.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Made a wrap with crispy bacon


That's what wraps should be made out of. 

Bacon. 

Like a taco shell or burrito but Bacon!


----------



## NextJen

After the thread on Roland’s potato salad, I’ve been craving home made potato salad. Made some yesterday evening and ate a bit while it was still warm (it’s amazing that way if you’ve never tried it). I had a little more for breakfast this morning. 
Made 5 lbs. - a couple of my neighbors are going to be happy recipients


----------



## Sneakers

NextJen said:


> After the thread on Roland’s potato salad, I’ve been craving home made potato salad. Made some yesterday evening and ate a bit while it was still warm (it’s amazing that way if you’ve never tried it). I had a little more for breakfast this morning.
> Made 5 lbs. - a couple of my neighbors are going to be happy recipients


My mom made the best potato salad, 2nd only to Grandma's.  I've tried and just can't quite duplicate it.


----------



## Sneakers

A 3-egg omelette with ham, green onion and cheese, and a really good cup of coffee.


----------



## Gilligan

Fermented barley in a light spring-water sauce, with a touch of hops...well chilled.


----------



## Sneakers

Got my spam fix this morning.  Once every 6 months or so I get a hankerin' for fried spam.  That should hold me until after New Years now..


----------



## my-thyme

Made a pan of mac and cheese yesterday, it was delicious! Had a bowl for breakfast with a half dozen skinny! strips of bacon.

PS  The Weis brand bacon, low sodium, is good, but it is sliced thin. Fries up crispy!


----------



## Sneakers

my-thyme said:


> PS The Weis brand bacon, low sodium, is good, but it is sliced thin.


Might want to do a little comparative checking.  I did with "low salt" potato chips.  The reason it was low salt is because the serving size was smaller, but the actual salt content was the same.


----------



## PJay

apple cider donut


----------



## Kyle

PJay said:


> apple cider donut


There used to be a place in DC near where I was working that made Buckwheat Apple Cider doughnuts.  Really miss those.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> There used to be a place in DC near where I was working that made Buckwheat Apple Cider doughnuts.  Really miss those.


Was that "Otay Bakery"?


----------



## Kinnakeet

Strawberry flavored slim fast


----------



## PJay

Sound on is important


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

I’m thinking omelette with ham, peppers, onions and tomatoes and a little extra sharp cheddar. Pineapple juice and coffee. Used the last of my whole-grain bread yesterday so it looks like white toast.


----------



## Sneakers

I'm on a 'no carb, no sugar' diet, so it gets a little challenging.  I found these 'tortilla' shells in the dairy section made from nothing but egg white.  Grilled some peppers and onions and added some leftover taco meat mix, added some Yum Yum sauce, rolled it up in the egg thingy for a breakfast burrito kind of thing.  Really good, but the yum yum sauce was the wrong choice.  Something a little more spicy next time.


----------



## PJay

I think will be blueberry pancakes, bacon, juice and coffee this morning.


----------



## Kyle

Not much for Blueberry Pancakes but Bacon Juice sounds great. 

... Oh wait.. 


Nevermind. Didn't see the comma.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Not much for Blueberry Pancakes but Bacon Juice sounds great.
> 
> ... Oh wait..
> 
> 
> Nevermind. Didn't see the comma.


@kwillia  knows about my love for blueberry pancakes.


----------



## stgislander

What if you added the bacon in with the blueberries to the pancake batter?


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> What if you added the bacon in with the blueberries to the pancake batter?


Yes.


----------



## Kyle

Blueberry-Bourbon-Bacon Pancakes.


----------



## PJay

stgislander said:


> What if you added the bacon in with the blueberries to the pancake batter?


I prefer mine on the side.


----------



## PJay

RoseRed said:


> @kwillia  knows about my love for blueberry pancakes.


With blueberry syrup


----------



## Sneakers

Made a swiss/bacon quiche last night.  For another experiment, I baked it on the smoker.  The crust picked up an odd flavor from the smoke, but it was ok.  Tasted much better for b'fast this morning, the smoke mellowed a lot.


----------



## Kyle

#2 with a Large Coffee and a Tums.


----------



## NextJen

Fried jalapeño Spam, onion, spinach and shredded mozzarella omelette.


----------



## vraiblonde

homemade sausage/egg/cheese burrito


----------



## rio

Bacon, eggs, and English muffin.


----------



## Kyle

Wawa steak and egg burrito with jalapeños and a coffee.


----------



## Merlin99

Irish eggs Benedict at Double T diner


----------



## phreddyp

Merlin99 said:


> Irish eggs Benedict at Double T diner


I believe that's two beers and a glass of stout, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PJay

Cinnamon french toast, sausage, juice and coffee.


----------



## Kyle

Fried eggs, over easy, potato pancakes and spam. Grapefruit juice and coffee for me.

Ruby just had eggs and spam.


----------



## Kyle

Made fried eggs over easy, sausage, hashbrowns and toast, with pineapple juice and coffee for me.

Ruby had over easy fried eggs and ham.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Coffee.


----------



## Sneakers

Homemade sausage mcmuffin with two pieces of sausage.


----------



## kwillia

Leftover Buffalo style boneless porkchops. Heated up in the air fryer to crisp the outside just right!


----------



## Kyle

Went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast.

They've chopped their menu options again. :grrr: 

They've gone with a mix or match ala carte thing which was the only way to get the combination I normally order.

And no more apples and grits with the breakfast, not that I miss the apples.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Apple turnover and a mug of tea.


----------

